# How much ammo is enough



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everyone 
I've been thinking about this lately and I decided to ask you guys.
I'm going to list the guns I have and am going to have in the near future. And I guess you guys let me know what you think the amount of ammo I should have for each.
#1. .223/556 ar15 
#3. .223/556 ar15
#4. Mosin nagant 91/30
#5. 12ga hunting pump shotgun 
#6. 12ga home defense pump shotgun
#7. 38spl carry handgun 
#8. 9mm handgun
#9. .22 mag bolt action rifle 
#10. .22lr semi auto rifle 
#11. .22lr semi auto handgun 
This is just stored ammo I'm not counting ammo that will be used for practice. 
Thanks 
James


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

How much depends a lot on your situation. Are you "bugging in" or are you going to have to pick and choose what to take with you when you "bug out"?

I will answer your question assuming nothing bad happens and the ammo is for "recreational use".

You should store about four years worth of shooting supplies for all your guns. 

For instance I shoot competition small bore silhouette twice a month. It takes 40 rounds plus some fouling rounds each time we meet. I practice twice each week using around 50 rounds at each practice session.
Using that information: 100 rounds a month for matches, or 1200 rounds a year plus the 100 rounds a week for practice or 5200 rounds a year. That comes to 6400 rounds a year times four years is 25600 rounds for four years or 51 bricks at 500 rounds each would be the maximum I need to store for my 22. That is why I am still shooting competition - I have not had to buy 22 ammo at the inflated prices and can afford to shoot until the ammo is back in stock at normal prices again.

Now take my hunting rifles: I shoot 5 rounds twice a month for ten rounds a month or 120 rounds a year for practice. Add to that the 5 rounds I need for the hunt and you get 125 rounds a year. Multiply that times the four years and you get 500 rounds or 25 boxes of ammo.

Just sit down and be honest about what you shoot and how much and then figure it for a four year time span.


There is no way that you could bug out with that much ammo but if the only thing that happens is that we get another run on ammo that makes it hard to find and expensive to buy you can go three years without any decrease in your recreational shooting and then replenish it at normal prices.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

If somebody is shooting at you you don't have enough.
If your house is on fire you have too much.
If both are going on simultaneously I hope you have prepped.

Paul gave you great advice.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I like to keep 1,000 rounds for each as a baseline minimum and for those I shoot often I buy it when I see a deal.
Ammo shortages seem to be easing but in this crazy day and age it's more like buy it when you see it.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

You have enough when you have no more space to store any more, seriously though there is no perfect answer to this. Buy what you can afford without neglecting your other preps.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not sure there is a "right" answer to this. My practice requirments to remain profcient are likely much less than the average person. That said, my desire usually outweighs my need, lol.

I have always looked to keep my desired inventory on hand and pick up my practice rounds as I go. Obviously, the last 10 months has reinforced hard lessons learned in 08 about dealing with no availability. 

Someone once answerd this question with, "If you can still walk in your house, you don't have enough." I suspect they were single, lol.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

I believe that Paul is right on when he says four years worth as a baseline. As stated be honest about how much you shoot and do the math. Initial cost is an additional aspect to storing that much ammo.

One other aspect that I'd like to throw out there is, consider reloading. It's a great hobby and developing a load for a particular gun will have you clawing to get to the range to try it out. It's relatively inexpensive unless you get into it big time and buy a progressive press. Once you have your basic tools you will see big savings in your ammo costs.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Invest in reloading equipment and supplies, lots of supplies.
You can reload brass many times.


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

My wife and I are planning on bugging in for 3 to 6 months and depending on the situation. then going up north after that. to where? We haven't decided yet but for a bugging out situation I was thinking about 1000 rounds each for the 2 ar's get an 880 can for the mosin, 1000 of 9mm, 500 for the 38spl about 500 or more for .22 mag, have about 1000 split up rounds for the shotguns like buck, turkey load, bird and slugs. and as much .22lr as I can get my hands on.does that sound good? 
Thanks for the responses by the way I'm really liking this community and what you guys bring to the table. 👍
James


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I would suggest you get rid of 4, 7, and 9. This would allow you to stock up on more ammo for the guns you will actually use. Are you really going to grab the Mosin when you have 2 AR's? 

High capacity 9mm or a 5-6 shot revolver, I know which one I'd grab. Can the 38 and get another compact 9mm that uses the same mags. 

Same with the 22mag if you have a 556 and a 22lr you have it covered. IMO. Concentrate on 3-4 calibers and stock up on what you can find and afford, don't forget the mags. 

We are mighty congested already here up north maybe try out west or down south.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This topic has been up before, each time my plans change some. Do I keep 308 for my m1a or stock up on 5.56? The weight difference in carrying ammo is significant. For sure select nato rounds and maybe tried and true hunting rounds, ie: 3006. If you have mulitiple users, couple of guns that use the same ammo will put you miles ahead of the game. Less guess work on what ammo to use. The old adage-keep it simple stupid.jmho Course any extra off caliber can be used for barter.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have to admit that I would rather have multiple calibers of the twelve most common ones. That way your chance of running across some is higher. But stocking ammo for multiple calibers could be considered more problematic. I have been working at it for some time and am starting to wonder if I am being a little silly. I am 40 years old and have been trying to dream up how many rounds I have fired to date and figure if I have another forty years worth I am covered.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

How much ammo? 1000 rounds per cal. That is your hoard. Then 100 rounds stored with each gun for the range. Remember to rotate.


----------



## recon (Jan 1, 2013)

Try to keep it simple. The less calibers you have the more ammo you can get. Me it's .223/5.56,7.62x39,9mm,12g. Same weapons also make it easy to stock ammo.


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

I like the ideas. I'm probably going to only stock up on 3 to 4 different calibers. I've even trying to slim out my caliber selection to where I have to reduce how many different ones I would need. I think your right about the 38spl. I might start looking at trading it in for something else. I really like my mosin though and the ammo is really cheap.
Thanks again 
James


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't get rid of the Mosin, shoot I'd add a Mosin M-44 to complement the 91/30. I have a Ruger LCR in .357 and a S&W 642 I sometimes carry both and keep .38's HP +P in a few speed loaders that fit either revolver.
I'm from the camp don't get rid of anything you have and work with it, even expand it! Who knows what the future brings and you just might be glad you have a diverse line-up!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I think 1000 rounds per caliber is a good goal to begin with.

For me, if you stack it all up in a big stack on the floor, big enough for you to sit down on without worrying about teetering off the edge of the pile, you still don't have enough.

Once you have to jump up in the air and boost yourself up to safely land on top of your big pile on the floor, you're there.

Or when your significant other is really starting to pitch a bitch about how much ammo you have.... Whichever comes first!


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

10K rounds...you know you have enough.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ammo seems to be coming back but as we have seen in the past something hiccups and everything dry's up and next time may be
a long time, stock up my friends!


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

That was another option I was thinking of was getting a .357 revolver so I could shoot both .357 and 38spl. But then again I already have speed loaders and ammo and other things for my 38spl. Idk lol I guess I'll have to think about it some more.....
Thanks again 
James


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

There is some good advice posted. As stated, dump some of the odd calibers. Keep it simple.

I stock:

9mm - 30k
30-06 - 10k
22LR - 30k
12ga - 4k
20ga - 4k
7.62x25 - 12k (only cuz i got a deal on a pallet)


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

At prepperforums dogs . Photos of ammo or it didn't happen


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends on who is in the White house.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just one more box dear, I promise! :mrgreen:


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> There is some good advice posted. As stated, dump some of the odd calibers. Keep it simple.
> 
> I stock:
> 
> ...


9mm - 30k x .32 cents = $9,600
30-06 - 10k @17.99 per 20 cheapest rounds to be found = $8,995
22LR - 30k 3 cents cheapest before BS = $900
12ga - 4k 6.99 per 25 count box .28C =$1,120
20ga - 4k same $1,120

$21,735 invested in rounds

?
7.62x25 - 12k


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

I was talking to my friend and he offered to let me use his press as long as I get all of my own dies. So as long as I can find all the needed supply's I should be able to make my own storage ammo 😃


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Isn't too much ammo like too much sex? 

Oops. Did I really say that out loud?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

thegtwyo86 said:


> My wife and I are planning on bugging in for 3 to 6 months and depending on the situation. then going up north after that. to where? We haven't decided yet but for a bugging out situation I was thinking about 1000 rounds each for the 2 ar's get an 880 can for the mosin, 1000 of 9mm, 500 for the 38spl about 500 or more for .22 mag, have about 1000 split up rounds for the shotguns like buck, turkey load, bird and slugs. and as much .22lr as I can get my hands on.does that sound good?
> Thanks for the responses by the way I'm really liking this community and what you guys bring to the table. &#128077;
> James


Have you figured out how you are going to carry all that ammo, your water, food, shelter and medical supplies? Will your vehicle go the distance if the main roads are all blocked? If you have to abandon your vehicle how do you manage then?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> Isn't too much ammo like too much sex?
> 
> Oops. Did I really say that out loud?


no, too much of one will wear you out and too much of the other just sits there waiting to be used.

Hmmmmmm.... no!


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have my bug out vehicles covered. At the moment I have a 2001 jeep cherokee with a small lift and 31 in tires that will take me just about anywhere and I'm building a 1976 chevy 3500 long bed that I'm looking at putting an older 12 valve cummins inside of. If and or when we have to leave ill only be taking what we need. The biggest reason I'm worried about my ammo situation is I'm almost certain we are going to have to fight our way out of town. I live in a good place but there is a high population and I know preppers are a minority, so when the food stops hitting the shelves I'm probably going to have quite a few people coming in on top of us.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't think one could ever really have too much ammo. But good advise has been given already. Someone who never shoots could be fine with fewer rounds, but someone who shoots a lot will need much more. If you can start reloading, it increases your chances of having "plinking" ammo or better than factory ammo if you prefer. Myself, I don't shoot much factory ammo at all, I have it but my reloads are shot on a regular basis. This whole ammo shortage deal has not affected me as much as some for the simple fact that I reload and have components to do so. I couldn't tell you how much a box of 45's cost right now, but I know how much a few pounds of powder and a couple k of primers run! Know what I mean?


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

I was comparing prices with bulk 9mm and reloading 9mm and the savings is crazy it's nearly half the price. I don't know if I was looking at the right stuff but it looks like pistol rounds are more economic to reload than rifle rounds. I added the cost of reloading .223 and it was a lot more than bulk ammo.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

thegtwyo86 said:


> I was comparing prices with bulk 9mm and reloading 9mm and the savings is crazy it's nearly half the price. I don't know if I was looking at the right stuff but it looks like pistol rounds are more economic to reload than rifle rounds. I added the cost of reloading .223 and it was a lot more than bulk ammo.


Well, it depends really. The price of components make all the difference. For example, if you are going to pay 10$ a box of 20 for 223 that's .50 cents per round, if your components for reloading beat or even match that price your good. I have yet to see any 223 ammo on the shelf but have found bullets, primers and powder with mixed results, again I'm ok because I have purchased components ahead of time. SAVE YOUR BRASS! With reloading cost savings is #1 with me, if your brass doesn't cost you any extra $ you are already ahead of the game. If I had to buy brass along with everything else, I would not be as cost effective. All that being said, reloading is an investment. It is a considerable one at that. It does take time to earn your money back, but if you shoot on a regular basis, it is a very good investment. Another example: 40s&w, I haven't bought any in a while but I believe you can buy a 50 round box for around $15. That would be 30 cents per round. I reload for this caliber with the cost of: brass $0. Bullets $.12, primers $.035, powder (per charge)$.018 for a total of $.17 cents per round or $8.65 per 50. Almost half of what you could go to walmart and buy a box for. Price of components are very important, and they have gone up so you have to decide if it works for you. -Mike


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info.where do you get your supply's from or do you try to shop around and get a lot of it where you live?


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

thegtwyo86 said:


> Thanks for the info.where do you get your supply's from or do you try to shop around and get a lot of it where you live?


I buy bullets online mostly from Berrys mfg.free shipping on orders over $75. Power and primers, I buy locally to avoid haz mat and shipping cost. -Mike


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know how much ammo is enough, not sure anyone does. Just let write this, I have enough ammo, that I didn't have to pay inflated prices for any ammo I purchased, I waited until it was offered at what I considered a reasonable price. Also, if for some unknown reason, not another round of ammo would be made or sold, I have enough ammo that would last me for the rest of my natural life, (this of course would mean shooting practice would be greatly reduced and almost non existent).


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

More than you need, but less than you want.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

split said:


> 10K rounds...you know you have enough.


In each caliber.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

This question comes up so many times...

The answer is it depends. What are your goals. Target, survival, hunting, SD. Are you staying or bugging out. How much can you carry. Which will be your primary weapons and for what reason. Will you store some at home and in the BOL. What's your scenario for shtf. Will you never, or for a really long time have access to ammo or supplies. Do you live urban, suburban or rural. 

Things to think about as the amount of "ammo" for each is potentially different.


----------



## Peppicorps (Sep 6, 2013)

My long term ammo storage target is (The Prices are from Switzerland)

9mm 5k Rounds (S&B Bulk, I and my Frinds have a lot of 9mm Guns) (1800Dollar)
223mm 10k Rounds (Barnaul, Mixed FMJ and HP, The Sig550 is here everywehre =D) (4000Dollar) 
308mm 4k Rounds (German Suplus, Mixed FMJ and HP, for my M14 with Scope for Hunting) (1800Dollar)
7,62x32mm 10k Rounds (Barnaul, Mixed FMJ and HP, for my AK47 (4000Dollar)
GP11 5k Rounds (Swiss Surpus, Last Priority its expensive) (4000Dollar)
22lr 30k Rounds (For my future Ruger 10/22, Small game huntig rifle, surpressed) 

Greetings from Switzerland
Peppicorps


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok thanks. 
I had a friend from Switzerland, when his family was down they where telling us how lucky we where because,oh the prices of sports cars there. 

James


----------

